# Graphics Competition (READ)



## M.C

Welcome to another *Graphics Competition*. This competition will put the winner into the "Graphics Champions" roster in the sticky thread, making your name a part of this forum forever.
This time it's going to be a bit different, you are going to get PAID to register and join, it will be like a contract, I pay you to join and take part and get your work done on time and submitted.

So, you are wondering "I get paid to join, what is the point? Why would I want to try hard and win if I get credits anyways?" Good question, and here's the answer:
the winner gets 250k more than what I pay for you to register, and the winning work gets put into a new "MMAF Graphics Showcase" thread.
It's a thread that will be used to put the best artwork we have on this forum, for all to see, with the artists name next to it.
We are paying you credits to try your very best to get this forum's best work on showcase.

*For the VOTERS, PLEASE READ THE ENTRY/PRIZE SECTION!*
*
-Rules-*
*
Type: *Your choice (sig, poster, anything in between)
*Theme:* Your choice (must follow basic forum rules)
*Size:* 750 X 750 maximum, 450 X 250 minimum
*Due Date* After 5 members sign up, the date will be 1 week from then.

*-Entry compensation/prizes-*

*Registration:* each person who registers gets 50k credits.
You all get paid after 5 member sign up

*Winner:* 250k credits with your work in the new,
soon to be made "MMAF Graphics Showroom" thread
*
2nd Place:* 100k credits

*3rd Place:* 50k credits

*Voters:* If you vote you will receive 10k credits for participating. 

----Registration----

1. HOGH
2. KRY
3. Leakler
4. Trix
5. Toxic (maybe)





​


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I'm in.


----------



## K R Y

In


----------



## Leakler

im in 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## M.C

Added you guys.


----------



## Trix

Sign me up, plz.


----------



## M.C

Right on!

We got 5, so that means the deadline is next Saturday, Auguest 4th.

I will pay you guys your credits tomorrow as it's super late right now. Anyone else can of course sign up, the more the merrier.


----------



## Toxic

Hey now, I am on stand by for work starting monday if I end up in the hotel I will definitively be in.


----------



## M.C

So far I've gotten 1 entry, you guys got until today to get them in.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Crap! I didn't even get a notification about this thread being posted in. I'll try and get something decent together today after work.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## K R Y

I thought it was next sat! **** sorry guys.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## M.C

We will extend it until everyone gets their work in, the person who send me his piece you can keep that one or remake one if you please.


----------



## Killz

Ive only just seen this thread... have I missed the boat?


----------



## M.C

Nope, sign up there's still time.


----------



## Killz

*Signs up*


EDIT: and submits entry


----------



## Killz

So... did everyone get their entries in?


----------



## K R Y

Nope, we all suck(at least I do). Doing mine now.


----------



## Toxic

I will send in a quick 10min entry


----------



## K R Y

Got mine in yesterday. Killz and Trix have also sent entries to M.C.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I have made 4 so far and they all turn out looking like garbage. :/


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## M.C

Yours is the last one I need, Hit. Get it in before I send Xeb after your bunghole.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Fack! I'll make another one after work. I just end up getting frustrated and scrapping it.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Eh just go on without me. Worked on one for awhile yesterday. I just can't seem to put anything halfway decent together right now.


----------



## K R Y

This going ahead then?


----------



## Killz

K R Y said:


> This going ahead then?



I was literally about to put that


----------



## M.C

Oh shizzle, I forgot all about this because of how slow it was going, I just looked at my sig and realized it.

Damn, do you guys still have your entry work? I don't think I even have them anymore...


----------



## Killz

Yep, I'll resend you mine


----------

